# Jennings Arrowstar....



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

The old Arrowstar was a shooter in it's day.. my brother owned one.. his first compound bow.. Ol Jennings knew his stuff... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I have my brothers old one that i got for my wife to shoot several years ago after he passed away.. Its blue and white and cost him $320 back then. AC


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's a picture for you.






From ArcheryHistory.com


----------



## plemaste (Jul 27, 2003)

Yep.
Had the hunter model. It would shoot lights out. Wish I hadn't traded it off.


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

Lawrence Archer said:


> Here's a picture for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bears a strong resemblance to the old Bear Whitetailer a friend of mine has. He still keeps it in the corner at work. I am guessing the Arrowstar came later, as the Whitetailer has the wheels mounted in a bracket instead of splitting the limb on the ends.


----------



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*I don't have written specs BUT*



Templar1305 said:


> I still come across old timers (anybody older than me) who talk about this early compound bow as being something really special.
> The other day, I was reading a book on traditional archery and even IT had praise for the Arrowstar's accuracy and high speed, among the romancing of the recurve and longbow...
> Was the Arrowstar really that good?
> Anybody have any specs? Anecdotes?


I have the original in mint condition that I won the Pro/freestyle in Clemson,SC (1977) with.


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

I have a blue handled Arrowstar Mark II purchased in 1978 which is in great condition, except the glass in the limbs have yellowed some. I tried to shoot it a few years back and now is much harder to shoot than when I first got it. Loved that bow back then though!


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

I have 2 of them... A lefty Arrowstar and a RH Arrowstar II. The thing that I found very interesting was that while the speed wasn't bad (I expected much worse LOL), they are both very smooth to draw and exceptionally quiet bows. Does anyone happen to have a manual or remember the adjustments on the bows? My LH is still shootable (and I have recently too LOL). The RH one has a cracked limb unfortunately. Anyone have a replacement limb laying? LOL


----------



## Red Bowman (Feb 28, 2007)

Jennings bows was always super popular in east Kentucky. These days though Matthews is awful trendy it seems.


----------



## isshin68 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,
I have an Arrowstar MK II in the closet now. I got in in 1979, new, green handle, white limbs. Blue x-7 arrows. 1916... I have not shot in some time...plan to get a serious backstop and shoot some more. My first bow was a Ben Pearson Javalina, 1966.
I also have a Mike Fedora B. Rosewood handle, honey locust limbs, he built for me in 1997.
TW TX


----------

